# Real Sempre Pro?



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I just received the frame set I got from ebay. I'm excited but the more I look, the more I'm not quite sure what I have is the real thing. Can you guys that have a Sempre Pro look at the BB and tell me what your serial number looks like. What started me questioning was the paint just isn't quite the same as what I see pictured on the internet. It's a celeste bike with some black, the Bianchi is white. My seat stays have some black but are mostly celeste. The rear drop outs don't quite look like what I see on the net. And the head tube badge is a decal VS what appears to be a badge on again, what I see on the net. I'm going to take some pictures and post them. Let me know what you guys think. One last thing my black is paint. I thought I saw in a post that their black was bare carbon. Is that the norm?

Thanks


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Sadly it's as I suspected. It's a knock off. I'm working with ebay to get a refund.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I think there's a thread here addressing fake Bianchis. The paint schemes are different.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

definitely a knock-off


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi. Yeah so this one is definitely a fake. I'm getting my money back. I have a bead on another frame. It looks genuine as far as I can tell. There's a picture of the bottom of the bottom bracket area and there is a made in Taiwan sticker on the bottom. Is this where the frames are sourced now? Can one of you guys check that has a good frame set?

Thanks


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

mackgoo said:


> Hi. Yeah so this one is definitely a fake. I'm getting my money back. I have a bead on another frame. It looks genuine as far as I can tell. There's a picture of the bottom of the bottom bracket area and there is a made in Taiwan sticker on the bottom. Is this where the frames are sourced now? Can one of you guys check that has a good frame set?
> 
> Thanks



My 2014 Sempre Pro was made in China


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

So did you return the first one?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes. There's no way that was genuine.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

tsutaoka said:


> My 2014 Sempre Pro was made in China


So out of curiosity. Was yours purchased from a shop?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not questioning if it was genuine or not, it's obviously fake. And a quick look at the seller would tell you that. I was questioning your actions. You bought an obvious counterfeit frame off of ebay and then declared that you were getting your money back. I was wondering what you did with the fake seeing how you didn't mention that.

I think a good bit of advice would be to not shop on ebay. You don't seem to be willing to do the homework on the item you want to find out if it's real or not so I'd stop buying blind. If you're not going to do the homework you really should be shopping exclusively through authorized distributors.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'm not questioning if it was genuine or not, it's obviously fake. And a quick look at the seller would tell you that. I was questioning your actions. You bought an obvious counterfeit frame off of ebay and then declared that you were getting your money back. I was wondering what you did with the fake seeing how you didn't mention that.
> 
> I think a good bit of advice would be to not shop on ebay. You don't seem to be willing to do the homework on the item you want to find out if it's real or not so I'd stop buying blind. If you're not going to do the homework you really should be shopping exclusively through authorized distributors.


I don't understand where your coming from. How do you know who the seller was?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh. And yes of course I returned it.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll bite. All mighty sage. How may you have determined this was a fake?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh. Now I understand. A look at your signature says it all.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Like I said, one quick look at the seller will give it away. Go ahead and check the feedback of that seller. Look and see what they are buying. What do they keep buying from dashinebike? And what are they then reselling without even any real pictures? So this quick little search will show you that you paid about quadruple what he just paid for on the same site. How do your pictures of the fake match up with dashinebike? 

Let's see if your ability to assume is any good. Let go your thoughts on the signature.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

mackgoo said:


> So out of curiosity. Was yours purchased from a shop?


Yes. I special ordered a 2014, size 47cm, color KK frameset from a LBS via Bianchi USA. 47 is a size not normally imported into the US.

Check it out Post your Sempre! - Page 6


----------

